# Forum Home Renovation Kitchens  Vinyl wrap lifting

## never finished

Hi All  
I bought a kitchen from a local business 3 years ago (flat pack). I didn't do the research as good as i should have. The cupboards and doors are chinese, one of the doors has started to lift off the panel. Not from the edge but in from the edge.  
I went back to the company to discover they went bankrupt owing a lot of money. So i have had no luck with them.  
Is there any way to repair this one door without replacing all of them. Can i get it to stick down again or get some glue under it, is there anything i can do.  
I have been to other manufacturers and they cannot match the colour (its a gloss white).  
I don't want to replace all the doors because of one dodgy door. The kitchen is fine apart from this one door.  
Any ideas.  
Colin

----------


## China

I would slide some contact adhesive under the section that is lifting and cramp it overnight, you could use something like knife blade to get the contact under the vinyl.

----------


## johnny_v

If it is not near an edge, a syringe can be used to squeeze some glue under it, clamp it and hope for the best. Will leave the hole for the needle so you will need to weigh up: a pin hole? or a bubbled surface?

----------


## arms

> Hi All  
> I bought a kitchen from a local business 3 years ago (flat pack). I didn't do the research as good as i should have. The cupboards and doors are chinese, one of the doors has started to lift off the panel. Not from the edge but in from the edge.  
> I went back to the company to discover they went bankrupt owing a lot of money. So i have had no luck with them.  
> Is there any way to repair this one door without replacing all of them. Can i get it to stick down again or get some glue under it, is there anything i can do.  
> I have been to other manufacturers and they cannot match the colour (its a gloss white).  
> I don't want to replace all the doors because of one dodgy door. The kitchen is fine apart from this one door.  
> Any ideas.  
> Colin

  
no doubt you bought the product because it was really cheap compared to australian products and you are now realising the rewards for that decision

----------


## nang3

my mum has a few vinyl wrap doors that are lifting as well after about 2.5-3 yrs - she got hers from a local supposedly reputable company that is probably the biggest franchise of kitchen renovators in Perth. 
The rest of the kitchen is up to a good standard, but my flatpacks from the Laminex Group @@@@ on them both for price and quality...

----------


## rod1949

I think Channel 7 Perth Today Tonight sometime this week are going to do a segment on the crap imported furniture that is falling apart. 
But then I've never been a fan of the vinal wrapped stuff Australian made or elsewhere cause eventually it all comes unstuck.

----------


## seriph1

No offence to anyone here, but when I hear "Vinyl" I never think "wrap"  -  I think it will fail based on the great range of changing conditions in a kitchen and because I just can't imagine vinyl being long lasting, other than as toxic waste. 
... Now I know many here think I am a Luddite who only works in solid timbers, but it just isn't true  -  I am finishing off a Home Office for a client now that combines solid Jarrah with Jarrah grained laminex over MDF. The finish is excellent and the job was affordable in this format. The kitchen I finished a few months back combined Douglass Fir and MDF, 90% of which was painted.  
Anyway, I guess folks are suffering from being sold crap by unscrupulous (or ignorant) people yet again and I do sincerely feel for you. I believe you should be able to re-glue the plastic back onto the chipboard, but you may find the repair will be visible if you use contact .... maybe PVA glue might be worth a try. Obviously no acetone based glues are suitable as they might eat the plastic. Perhaps the door is the same size as one of the others and you can interchange it to a location less visible?

----------


## never finished

Thanks everyone for the advice. I think i will give the syringe with glue a go as the bubbling is about 60 mm from the edge.

----------


## never finished

I bought this because i was told it was all made in the eastern suburbs of Melbourne. Box and Bench in Bayswater. I asked where it was made and was told in Melbourne. I was never told that it had imported cupboards.I wasn't told the cupboards were from china. but the rest of it was local. If i knew that before i bought it i would not have bought it.   
I know i made a mistake buying it, but it's one door that has failed, when the others start failing i will replace the lot.  
I buy everything i can Australian made and i make furniture out of recycled timber when i get the time. Its just getting harder to find Australian made. No matter what you buy. I wanted to build the kitchen but others were not keen. But i built the built in wardrobes, queen size bed (tassie oak), single bed, book cases and out door table.

----------


## arms

> I bought this because i was told it was all made in the eastern suburbs of Melbourne. Box and Bench in Bayswater. I asked where it was made and was told in Melbourne. I was never told that it had imported cupboards.I wasn't told the cupboards were from china. but the rest of it was local. If i knew that before i bought it i would not have bought it.  
> I know i made a mistake buying it, but it's one door that has failed, when the others start failing i will replace the lot.  
> I buy everything i can Australian made and i make furniture out of recycled timber when i get the time. Its just getting harder to find Australian made. No matter what you buy. I wanted to build the kitchen but others were not keen. But i built the built in wardrobes, queen size bed (tassie oak), single bed, book cases and out door table.

  so now you have learnt that the correct question to ask was" where were the components manufactured" , and the honest answer to your enquiry should have been "made in the eastern suburbs of melbourne from imported components".
may sound petty but it changes the whole result of the enquiry

----------


## never finished

> so now you have learnt that the correct question to ask was" where were the components manufactured" , and the honest answer to your enquiry should have been "made in the eastern suburbs of melbourne from imported components".
> may sound petty but it changes the whole result of the enquiry

  
Thanks for the reply. In future i will ask where are the components made. Just wish everyone could be honest in their dealings.

----------


## topsy

We also have problems with our vinyl wrap kitchen. Put in 8 years ago, most of the doors and drawers are lifting or cracking. It is horrible stuff and within 6 months we had problems. We also could not find the cabinet maker.
We don't want to have the expense of new doors as may be renovating the kitchen in a few years. Some of the vinyl wrap has lifted off cleanly and wondering if we can get it all off and then just paint the doors? Some have glass inserts. Has anyone trued this?

----------


## steamboatbob

With vinyl wrap doors  
a few things you should adhere to  
-never place them near a heat source (ie oven) this causes the vinyl to shrink
-they have a drastically shorter life in direct sunlight (due to heat)
-the contact glues used to adhere the vynyl will only last for 5-15 years depending on climatic conditions heat sources and general use 
-the vinyl does fade over time so colour matching an old sample is not easy
-and i honestly hate to knock aussie companies but just because it is made in Aus doesn't mean it is going to last longer than imported materials
-repairing is easy as long as you use contact glue if the damage is only on the edge. But if the vinyl has shrunk back from the edge then replacing the door is the best option.  
my honest opinion is go with gluing it back down using contact glue very sparingly  
Hope this helps

----------


## parkside

Has anyone bought a vinyl wrap kitchen from Kitchens U Build? We are thinking of buying our new kitchen from them but don't want to sacrifice quality and have to replace the kitchen in a few years

----------


## seriph1

Why do people even want something called vinyl wrap?  :Biggrin:  When I was 15 I had a vinyl jacket - it looked like leather, but wore out really fast .... I of course never TOLD anyone it was vinyl ... really thought I was hot stuff .... until the fabric backing started showing through the thing   :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:   
Things we do  
If you don't want to compromise on quality GET quality .... run like hell away from anything with a dodgy reputation because chances are you WON'T be the guy who got the only good one in the bunch.

----------


## GCP310

i was using vinyl wrap doors 14 years ago when i was working for a kitchen company in Perth. it was crap back then, and not much has changed since. 
all the companies selling it, will swear by it, but do yourself a favour, spend the extra and go 2pac or stay with melamine / 2mm pvc edge for a hard wearing surface

----------


## Master Splinter

I agree wholeheartedly with any/all negative comments on vinyl wrap!!!

----------

